# Solved: Black Screen of Death with Cursor after chkdsk, can boot into safe mode



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

HI,

I have a black screen problem after I run chkdsk with my Win7 drive. So far I've managed to work around the problem by disabling auto chkdsk on my drive. How do I fix this permanently?

Specs are below. Here is what I've done to help correct the problem:

1) Run Trend Micro online scan found one virus and 5 trojans. Fixed
2) Updated the video drives of my Nvidia 9500 GT video card
3) Lowered screen resolution in screen
4) Raised Refresh rate in Monitor. 
5) Disconnected and reconnected VGA monitor
6) Changed cluster size
7) Scanned for bad clusters
8) Downloaded and ran black screen shell ext fix
9) Created a New profile and booted into it
10) I am unable to run sfc /scannow


I can boot into safe mode fine.

After I get Black Screen, I can go back to the original state with Norton ghost 15.

Here are my specs

Desktop:
Drive C: W7 Home Premium 80GB NTFS (IDE)
Drive D: WinXP Pro sp2 80GB NTFS (IDE)
Drive E : Storage 80gb (IDE) -2nd half of Drive &quot;D&quot;
Drive F&amp;G DVDRs

Seagate 400GB Sata Storage 2 Partitions
Seagate 400GB USB Storage 2 Partitions (external)
Phenom II 5500 (3.2ghz) CPU
4GB DDR3 Ram
Nvidia 9500GT PCIE 1GB video card
Creative 128bit sound card
ASROCK M3A770DE Mobo
Earthlink DSL 6000bps
Floppy drive, 56K dialup, Optical Mouse, Keyboard, 21" CRT


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

if black screen death after this then there are 2 possibilities that i think of

1) It detected something very broken in your pc
2)Affected with something or canceled in middle of check. which ruined some files

Not sure whcih one is the reason or even another reason.
But if its 1st then mby hardware is broken,... if 2nd then reinstall of windows is recommended.

But since im not that expert and cant be sure . Then first wait for somone expert at pcs and let em help you first

-.- .... sorry if wasent much of help


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try replacing chkdsk.exe, shutdown.exe, and autochk.exe with known good copies from an installation medium of the same version and service pack level.

Run: chkntfs /D

Any other problems when using the machine?

Try running chkdsk /r from somewhere other than your hard drive, such as the Recovery Environment.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Elvandil said:


> Try replacing chkdsk.exe, shutdown.exe, and autochk.exe with known good copies from an installation medium of the same version and service pack level.
> 
> Run: chkntfs /D
> 
> Any other problems when using the machine?


Hi Elvandil,
Thanks for responding.

I will try those solutions and get back to you. In the meantime, yes I am having other problems with this drive.

- SFC /scannow doesn't work at all. 
- Rebooting takes about two minutes just to get from the desktop to the bios. 
-I am not able to install SP1. 
-As a matter of fact all updates take forever to download and forever to install. 
-And games run terribly in this drive so I have to run them in the other drive with the XP operating system.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Ah! It's possible, then, that what came to mind before is really a problem. How are your environment variables? Do you have system32 in your path?

What happens when you try sfc?


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Elvandil said:


> Ah! It's possible, then, that what came to mind before is really a problem. How are your environment variables? Do you have system32 in your path?
> 
> What happens when you try sfc?


When I type sfc I see a screen open up, blip, and close right down. It takes less then half a second and then its gone and nothing happens.

I can see system32 folder on my machine. I don't know what you mean by "do I have system 32 in my path?" though.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Go to Start > Run, and type:

sysdm.cpl

Under the Advanced tab, click the Environment Variables button. In the bottom System Variables section, scroll down to Path. Check to see if system32 in there. Or click the Edit button and then copy the text in that box and paste it here. Do the same thing for any path variable in the top user box, too.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Elvandil,

Sorry for keeping you waiting. It appears I have a bad copy of Windows. I called Microsoft and they furnished me with a new one. It will come next week and I will get back to you then. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

T_T somone please help with my HDD(harddrive problem) .. i made topic bout it..


-.- and i wanna avoid format.. cuz of 300gb data there.
----------------------------

And good for ya Yar. At least you got your problem solved *thumb up*


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Kapustin Yar said:


> Hi Elvandil,
> 
> Sorry for keeping you waiting. It appears I have a bad copy of Windows. I called Microsoft and they furnished me with a new one. It will come next week and I will get back to you then.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Excuse me? Can you explain a bit just what a "bad copy of Windows" is?


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Elvandil said:


> Excuse me? Can you explain a bit just what a "bad copy of Windows" is?


Hi Elvandil,

Sorry it has taken so long to get back to you. I got error saying my copy of Windows was corrupted. So I had to call Microsoft and order a backup copy. I just got it today. I was having no luck with my installation of windows so I decided to start fresh and create a new one. It will take longer but if I do it in stages it won't be that hard and I can create a system without all the superflous 'gunk' in it.

Thanks for all your help. I 'll let you know if I have any problems.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Make an image when you get it done.

Free system imaging/backup software:

Paragon Backup & Recovery
Macrium Reflect (Free)
O&O Disk Image Express
Comodo Time Machine
Clonezilla Live (A bootable CD of Debian with Clonezilla.)
Easeus Todo Backup
Drive Image XML
PING (Partimage is not Ghost)
Partition Saving
Clonezilla


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Elvandil said:


> Make an image when you get it done.
> 
> Free system imaging/backup software:
> 
> ...


You might consider taking O&O Disk Image Express off the list.According to the link


> Its only in the event you need to restore your operating system partition (the part of the hard disk on which Microsoft Windows is installed) that youll ever need the O&O DiskImage Professional Edition.


----------

